# Hive Beetles in Ob hive



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Over 1000 views and no answer. Someone's gotta say something! As with any hive, a strong colony is your best weapon against SHB. As long as you keep them healthy, they should keep them corralled pretty well. I suppose you could wait for a warm day and take it outside to hunt and squash.


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Open it up and kill them one at a time. Use a chop stick or some blunt object small enough to fit the cell. Insert and smash them, the bees will clean them out. Maybe cut some swiffer pads thin enough to sit on the top bar of the frames. No way to lure them out, you'll have to open it up.


----------



## lcwii (Feb 13, 2018)

You might try sticking a Q-tip in the cell hoping they snag their feet on it and then you will be able to drag them out.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

It would drive me *crazy* to see them in an OB hive and not be able to crush them. Hope you can get the out ASAP.

NAncy


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd love to find out if this would work...
http://www.laserpointerpro.com/attribute/power_1000mw-lasers_26


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Never would have thought of it but for R_V. 
Mean kid with magnifying glass & ant trick?


----------



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

As long as you don't start the hive on fire... eek


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

on a serious note, if you have two frame per level or more you should be able to put beetle blasters on top of the frames


----------

